# Solved: Netflix in WMC: "There was a problem retrieving data."



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just got a new router today and now I'm having a problem with Netflix in Windows Media Center. I can sign out and sign back in just fine, but after signing in it says "Loading," then finally says "There was a problem retrieving data. Verify your Internet connection is working and try again." My internet connection is fine and I can watch movies in browser (but then my streamzap remote won't work with it). I can also watch movies through a Blu-ray player over Wifi, I just can't in WMC.

I tried googling the problem, and I couldn't really make much sense of it. Microsoft has a handful of completely useless pages on it. I found that a lot of people had the problem, but it seems it cleared up for everyone about six months ago. Microsoft's tech support is essentially nonexistent and according to what I've read, Netflix will just blame Microsoft, so there's no point in calling them. Is anybody else having this problem suddenly? If so, then it probably means it's not my new router. But, if not, does anybody know what I might be able to do to fix it?

Edit: Suddenly working again. If it happens again, I'll wait a couple of days before posting, but I guess this can be useful if anybody finds this message via google: Give it a little while.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I've read, *Microsoft Silverlight* is required to use NetFlix in a computer.

When version 4 was released, some people were having trouble using NetFlix. Reverting back to version 3 solved the problem.

(Note: I don't use NetFlix)

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

it's still a router prob you're having. i use both & initially had that using an old router, prob ceased when i bought a new router.


----------

